# need help dating my hand gun



## eas1508

Hi can anyone help me dating my Bersa thunder 380 plus. I want to buy a mag for it but I am not sure if it will fit my gun. I have a Bersa thunder 380 plus it uses a double stack mag. I have a 10 round mag but want to buy a 15 round clip for it. Does anyone know if there is a website that can help me find out the date my gun was made and model with a serial number? thanks


----------



## denner

I don't know anything about Bersa's, but the Bersa 380 plus is a double stack, any Bersa double stack magazine should work with your pistol. I don't see why you need to date the pistol if you just want to purchase a 15 round double stack magazine for it. The pistol was made after 1995. I would assume the pistol was purchased during the Clinton 10 round magazine limit era. Its the ribs in the magazine itself that limits the capacity to ten rounds nothing to do with the pistol. So 15 round double stack magazines should work in your Bersa 380 Plus regardless when it was manufactured. I would contact Bersa about the date of manufacture if you need that info.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

You wrote: "need help dating my hand gun."

Heck—I thought it was something romantic that you had in mind.


----------



## nbk13nw

Yes... I like my firearms a lot too. Even sleep next to one.


----------



## SteamboatWillie

Start with compliments, then maybe a nice flower arrangement, out for a cup of coffee and then ask it out to dinner... :mrgreen:

You can try calling Bersa with the SN information and see if they can help re: ordering more magazines, replacement springs etc. (732) 493-0333


----------



## berettatoter

I have had two different plus models, in the past, at different times (6-7 years apart). I had a spare magazine left over from the first one, and it worked on the second one, six or so years later...don't know if that helps any.


----------

